# Profibus über Schleifringe



## peter-vt (25 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum und habe eine dringende Frage an die Experten: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Profibus-DP-Verbindungen über Schleifringe?
Wie sieht es mit der Störfestigkeit aus (Rauschen, kurze Unterbrechungen). Werden evtl. verstümmelte Telegramme von der SPS u.U. fehlinterpretiert (und führen damit möglicherweise zu kritischen Anlagenzuständen) oder können sie von der SPS erkannt und ignoriert werden?

Führt eine Verringerung der Baudrate zu einer größeren Toleranz eben solcher Störungen?

Es gibt ja spezielle Daten-Schleifringe. Wie sehen die Kosten im Vergleich zu Funkstrecken aus?

Noch eine Frage zum Schluß: Darf ich HMI-Komponenten wie Schalter, Taster und Leuchtmelder über Profibus-DP an eine SPS anschließen oder muß ich Dutzende von Kabeln ziehen? Ist das Verhalten der SPS bei Kabelbruch deterministisch/beherrschbar oder muß ich mit unkontrollierbaren Anlagenzuständen rechnen?

Für eure Hilfe/Meinungen und Anregungen danke ich Euch schon im Voraus.

Liebe Grüße
Peter


----------



## MSB (25 Dezember 2009)

> ich bin neu in diesem Forum und habe eine dringende Frage an die Experten: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Profibus-DP-Verbindungen über Schleifringe?
> Wie sieht es mit der Störfestigkeit aus (Rauschen, kurze Unterbrechungen). Werden evtl. verstümmelte Telegramme von der SPS u.U. fehlinterpretiert (und führen damit möglicherweise zu kritischen Anlagenzuständen) oder können sie von der SPS erkannt und ignoriert werden?


Such dir halt einen etablierten Schleifringhersteller, der kann dir zu fragen bezüglich Störfestigkeit,
empfohlene / maximale Baudrate sicherlich div. Empfehlungen geben.

Zu den kritischen Anlagenzuständen:
Das hängt pauschal von der Risikobeurteilung ab, ob es schlimm ist wenn bei einem Busausfall "alles" aus ist.
(DP-Eingänge bzw. Ausgänge gehen default bei einem Busausfall auf "LOW".
Sollte es alleine dadurch zu Problemen kommen können, dann musst du das eben Hardware-Mäßig abfangen. (Das hat jetzt aber mit der Busverbindung nichts zu tun),
auch die SPS kann jederzeit manipuliert werden oder auf "Stop" gehen.



> Führt eine Verringerung der Baudrate zu einer größeren Toleranz eben solcher Störungen?


Mit Sicherheit...



> Noch eine Frage zum Schluß: Darf ich HMI-Komponenten wie Schalter, Taster und Leuchtmelder über Profibus-DP an eine SPS anschließen oder muß ich Dutzende von Kabeln ziehen? Ist das Verhalten der SPS bei Kabelbruch deterministisch/beherrschbar oder muß ich mit unkontrollierbaren Anlagenzuständen rechnen?


Es dürfte mittlerweile wenig Anlagen geben wo du nicht das ein oder andere derartige findest.

Prinzipiell rechnen musst du mit einem Busausfall immer, auch ein SPS-Ausfall ist jederzeit möglich,
auch ein Schütz kann jederzeit kleben bleiben/defekt gehen, du musst dir nur des Risikos bewusst sein,
und entsprechend der geforderten Sicherheitskategorie / Performance-Level entsprechend reagieren.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Dezember 2009)

hallo,
ich teile msb seine meinung frag mal nach, bei uns laufen 7 drehtische über schleifringe, übertragen wird schweissstrom, encodersignale, und as-i bus, seit der letzten wartung von 2 drehtischen hatten wir probleme (oder haben noch) so hab ich mit monteur gesprochen; kleine schnelle signale sind immer ein problem, man sollte auf robuste bus-systeme zurückgreifen, das war die aussage


----------



## Gerold (26 Dezember 2009)

Hallo ,
wir haben auch Profibus über Schleifringe im Einsatz.Es kam immer wieder zu Problemem. Daraufhin haben wir Power Rail Booster von Siemens eingesetzt.
Das Problem ist jedoch, daß die Geräte nur Buadraten bis 500 kBit zulassen.
In der Realität ist es jedoch so, daß wir nur mit 128 KBit arbeiten.

Der Versuch 500 KBit einzustellen ist gescheitert,da die Booster auf Störung gehen.

Große Datenmengen sind also nicht von Vorteil.
Ansonsten arbeitet das System ohne Probleme.


----------



## Deltal (26 Dezember 2009)

Bei Profibus würde ich die speziellen Schleifringe + einen Rail Booster einsetzen.

Alternativen sind Funkstrecken oder "Datenlichtschranken", die auch > 500kbit zulassen.

Es gibt es da noch Optische "Schleifringe" dann bräuchtest du einen DP-BUS <> LWL OLM.

Werden nur E/A benötigt, ist z.B. der AS-I Bus eine Alternative. Dieser funktioniert auch über "normale" Schleifringe.




> Noch eine Frage zum Schluß: Darf ich HMI-Komponenten wie Schalter, Taster und Leuchtmelder über Profibus-DP an eine SPS anschließen oder muß ich Dutzende von Kabeln ziehen? Ist das Verhalten der SPS bei Kabelbruch deterministisch/beherrschbar oder muß ich mit unkontrollierbaren Anlagenzuständen rechnen?


Wie schon gesagt werden alle E/As auf 0 gesetzt wenn die Master/Slave Kommunikation nicht mehr funktioniert. 
Zusätzlich kann es notwendig sein, den Slave-Ausfall über eine Diagnose zu erkennen und dementsprechend zu reagieren. 
Wichtig ist, das Sicherheitseinrichtungen (Not-Halt, Schutztür) nicht über eine normale SPS verarbeitet werden dürfen. 
Dafür brauchste eine Sicherheits-SPS oder das ganze über "Hardware" realisieren (sprich Leitungen ziehen und verdrahten).


----------



## funkenschlosser (26 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Peter-vt,

ich weiß von der Fa. Schütte, dass sie Schleifringe einsetzt. Über die Schleifringe werden 24V Steuerspannung , 600V Zwischenkreisspannung für die Umrichter und ein Profibus-DP Signal mit 12MBaud übertragen. Die Schleifringe laufen seit Jahren störungsfrei ohne Wartung.

Funkenschlosser


----------



## Jokel (26 Dezember 2009)

*Hallo zusammen,*

wir haben 6 Rundtische mit Schleifringen im Einsatz. Über die Schleifringe wird einmal eine 24VDC Spannungsversorgung und ein Profibusstrang mit 1,5Mbit betrieben. Die erste Anlage läuft mittlerweile seit 6 Jahren störungsfrei!


----------



## peter-vt (27 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

nachträglich noch frohe Weihnachten und vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten, Meinungen und Anregungen.

Nach allem, was ich jetzt so gelesen habe, tendiere ich zu einer Übertragung über Funk. Es gibt da ein System von der Firma DataEagle, welches selbst bei Flugzeugherstellern eingesetzt wird. Wenn so eine Funkstrecke jetzt nicht jenseits von 2000 Euro kostet, lasse ich die Schleifringvariante sein.

Meine Anbindung der Befehlsgeräte werde ich wahrscheinlich über Profibus realisieren, da mir die Tatsache, das alle Signale der SPS bei einer Übertragungsstörung auf Null gehen ausreicht, um den Fall eines Kabelbruchs abzufangen. Ich werde lediglich den Not-Aus Kreis über eine Extraleitung und ein PNOX von Pilz realisieren. So erspare ich mir ein 40-pol. Kabel.

Nochmals Danke & viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## bike (27 Dezember 2009)

peter-vt schrieb:


> Nach allem, was ich jetzt so gelesen habe, tendiere ich zu einer Übertragung über Funk. Es gibt da ein System von der Firma DataEagle, welches selbst bei Flugzeugherstellern eingesetzt wird. Wenn so eine Funkstrecke jetzt nicht jenseits von 2000 Euro kostet, lasse ich die Schleifringvariante sein.



Da kann, wenn du Störstrahlung hast, dir seltsame Dinge passieren.
Also wenn grosse Umrichter und/oder Linearmotoren im Umfeld sind, würde ich dies vermeiden.
Wir verwenden z.B Schleifringe von der Firma Schleifring, damit haben wir wenig Probleme und was wichtig ist, die Diagnose in der PLC ist damit gut möglich.

Viele Erfolg für dein Projekt

bike


----------



## Thomas Schildknecht (17 Januar 2010)

*Funkübertragung*

"Also wenn grosse Umrichter und/oder Linearmotoren im Umfeld sind, würde ich dies vermeiden."

Das kann man nicht bestätigen. Umrichter und Linearmotoren haben auf Funksysteme die im 2.4GHZ Band senden keinen negativen Einfluss. 

Beweis: Sie würden die EMV Prüfung für das CE Kennzeichen nicht erhalten wenn sie im Betrieb praktisch alle Frequenzen bis 2.4GHz stören würden. Dazu gehört Rundfunk 100MHz, Mobilfunk 900 und 1800MHz, DECT 1900MHz etc,etc.


----------



## Sockenralf (17 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

müssen es unbedingt Schleifringe sein?

Es gibt mittlerweile auch schicke drahtlos-Lösungen (z. B. von Igus)


MfG


----------



## leoleo (2 Juli 2014)

Hallo Jokel

Welche Schleifringe haben Sie benutzt?

Danke.

leo


----------



## Jokel (7 Juli 2014)

Hallo,

wir haben Schleifringe von Morgan Rekofa und Stemmann-Technik im Einsatz.
Die von Morgen Rekofa laufen bereits seit über 10 Jahren ohne Störung, die von Stemmann setzen wir seit ca. 4 Jahren ein, auch noch ohne Probleme.


mfg
Jokel


----------

